# Put App into Menu Bar



## dadidoe (Apr 4, 2009)

How is it possible to put app related information into the menu bar, such as the Airport Icon for example?


----------



## edadams (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi
The menu extras are created to show functionality in top bar. Files are located here-
/System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras/
Here is a small article on adding eject to menu bar-
http://www.methodshop.com/gadgets/tutorials/osx-menuextras/index.shtml
This app will allow you to create items for menu bar-
http://www.sveinbjorn.org/tapir
Ed


----------



## dadidoe (Apr 4, 2009)

Tapir sounds good but is shareware and isnt too customisable. I need to build this for my own app, how can I do that using Objective C?


----------



## edadams (Apr 4, 2009)

Like this?-
http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/StatusBar/StatusBar.html
Ed


----------



## dadidoe (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks ed this is what i needed. what do I need to replace the TheItem with though?


----------



## dadidoe (Apr 4, 2009)

i got it now  thanks


----------



## edadams (Apr 4, 2009)

ok cool  My knowledge of Xcode is dangerous


----------



## dadidoe (Apr 4, 2009)

dangerous in what way


----------



## edadams (Apr 4, 2009)

dangerous as in, no idea what to do after the first tutorial.... :O


----------

